
What if we could vote from our phones? - arixking
https://medium.com/@arixking/what-if-you-could-vote-from-your-phone-e639ace46fed#.pztoqhi6c
======
JoeAltmaier
I'm not sure making it trivial to vote will improve our situation. The
internet comes to a boil easy enough. Now whole elections can hinge on the
last sound bytes before polls close?

Maybe something like 'absentee balloting' via internet could be useful.

------
atom-x
I would trust the fairness of the polling system even less than I do, now.

